# Made for Charity Ball



## Bryan Bennett (13 Nov 2014)

v



This I have made to be auctioned off on Saturday night for the charity that I help with funding.I am hoping that a couple of people would like own it,and will bid against each other and make a bit of money for the charity.
I will be attending the ball,and it will be interesting to see how much it makes,I hope that I am not disappointed :roll: 
I have to give credit to Sue Mey for the Pattern,who I have bought a few patterns off over the years.


Bryan


----------



## boysie39 (13 Nov 2014)

Bryan , that is a superb piece of art .apart from the hard work and time that went into it , a lot of love comes shining through .

I hope that you get your wish and it makes a nice bit of money for something that is close to your heart .

Good luck and God Bless .


----------



## Chippygeoff (13 Nov 2014)

A lovely piece Bryan that obviously took a long time to put together. Very nice cutting and as usual up to your very high standards. I sincerely hope the bidding far exceeds your expectations but I feel if I were in your shoes I would be tempted to put a reserve on it, just in case.


----------



## Claymore (13 Nov 2014)

Lovely work Bryan and think you will have plenty of bidders...... tis a shame as It would be nice to keep it but if we kept everything we made we'd need to buy bigger homes! lol
Good luck with the auction and let us know how you get on.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## martinka (14 Nov 2014)

There's some delicate work in that clock, Bryan. I bet you were nipping certain muscles at times. :mrgreen:
All the best for Saturday, I hope someone at the auction digs deep enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (14 Nov 2014)

Thank you All for your kind posts,I will inform you how much it raised on Sunday when I get back. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Samfire (14 Nov 2014)

That is a very intricate piece of work, Bryan. I hope it gets some great bids and your hard and skilled work is appreciated.
Sam


----------



## bodge (14 Nov 2014)

Crikey Bryan, that is some piece of work. You must have an awful lot of patience. How long would you say it took all told? I'm assuming you didn't complete it in one session?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (15 Nov 2014)

Thank you Bodge for your post,I had a few projects on at the time and spread my time on each.The problem is I take on too much. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Bryan Bennett (16 Nov 2014)

Well everyone I am back home,I am sorry to report that has far has the clock went.I was very disappointed,my younger daughter made a opening bid which was not improved on.The saving factor was that my daughter got the clock,which will save me making another one for her.
Last year a made a musical box,which was much easier,and will probably do one again next year.I have a few ideas in the pipeline to carry on fund raising,so onward and upward.

Bryan


----------



## bodge (16 Nov 2014)

That is disappointing after so much work, but I guess people are fickle. If you don't get the right crowd to appreciate your work there on auction day then what can you do.
I still say it is an awesome piece of work and your daughter got bargain of the month!


----------



## martinka (16 Nov 2014)

That's disappointing, mate. Makes you wonder why the others were at a charity do. Oh well, at least it gets to stay in the family.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (16 Nov 2014)

Hi All just got back from seeing my daughter Debs,who has informed me that the opening bid should have been £50.The lady from Halton hospital who offered the £50 is on holiday,and the clock has to go back to the hospital and be put away until she returns.I feel a lot better now :wink: 

Bryan


----------

